# In a bind.. buy 2 PB12-Plus vs. PB12-PLus/2 vs. wait for PB13-Ultra



## MacDad2 (Nov 25, 2007)

First of all let me thank everyone on this forum for all the great information posted. I built my media room back in the year 2000 and I've been running it with 2 subs... one Sunfire Signature True Sub and a B&W ASW675. We generaly listen to music and HT 50/50. Last week my Sunfire sub died and I've been researching subs ever since as my B&W sub cannot keep up with my mains. My room is about 4800 cubic feet and almost square.

My current delimma initially was whether to purchased the JL Fathom113 or SVS PB13Ultra. After reading here and talking to sales at SVS I will buying from SVS. It appears the PB13Ultra's have a delay due to demand and I would not receive it for a month at best. So my delimma now is whether to purchase a couple of their closeout subs like the PB-12 Plus instead of waiting for the Ultra or maybe even getting a couple of the PB12-Plus/2's? What would you guys do? I run B&W Nautilus 802's for my main and the smaller natilus series for the sides and rears off an old MC12B V2.0 with Sunfire amps.


Thanks in advance,

Chris


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It would either be wait on the Ultra ... or a pair of Plus/2's would be nice at those close-out prices.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

first, I would ask SVS. The ultra is probably worth the wait. However 2 plus/2's would fill your room well. The reduced price on the plus's is pretty hard to beat! Dennis


----------



## MacDad2 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. After discussions with Eric @ SVS over the past two days I decided and ordered a pair of rosenut PB-12 Plus subs. I figured I couldn't wait until mid to late december for an Ultra 13, nor could I justify ordering two Ultra 13's at this time.

BTW these guys are great to deal with and I'm sure I will be blown away after installing and tweaking them into my HT setup.

Chris


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I LOVE my Plus/2. In my room it is simply awsome! You won't be dissapointed. Dennis


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... you should be very happy... congrats... :T


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

drdoan said:


> first, I would ask SVS. The ultra is probably worth the wait. However 2 plus/2's would fill your room well. The reduced price on the plus's is pretty hard to beat! Dennis


:raped:Sweet ..............If you decide you dont like them feel free to send them to me and order yourself 2 PB-13 ultras...........I'll even pay shipping!


----------

